# Is Altiverb worth the expense?



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys I'm tempted to buy Altiverb 7 and wondered if the concensus is that it's worth the extra money over other reverbs?
I'm composing hybrid trailer type music.
Look forward to hearing your opinions.
cheers,
Dave


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 5, 2015)

Have you tried cheaper options like Spaces? Perhaps you should try some demos to compare because maybe you'll be happy with Spaces and not feel the need to spend more on Altiverb.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2015)

I recently picked it up because I didn't have a convolution reverb. I really like it. Incredibly easy to use, vast array of convolutions (including some really amazing concert halls and churches).

For me, the appeal is to experiment with the different convolution sources. What is the difference between Concertgebouw in Amsterdam and Harpa in Reykjavik? Nerdy shit like that amuses me.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks guys, the only convolution Reverb I've tried was the one in Cubase which was OK but didn't wow me. I'm now using Reaper as my DAW, and am looking for something to give orchestral parts that realistic sense of being in an actual space.I know that Reverb is only one part of that, and lots of other skills are involved too, and there's lots I need to learn.
Perhaps it's worth trying Spaces first and see how I go with that?
I was kind of hoping someone would say something like, yes load up a scoring stage in Altiverb, send LASS and Cinebrass to it, and there is THE sound!!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Cowtothesky (Nov 5, 2015)

I love Altiverb. There are tons of IR's and lots of tools to shape it. LASS sounds great with the Todd AO preset . I also like the Disney stage. If you do any post, it is amazing. They are constantly updating the IR's and you can make your own if you want. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## lumcas (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been doing a lot of post work lately and I find Altiverb irreplaceable in my workflow, but strictly for music I prefer algo reverbs (Lexicon PCM comes to mind first). The value of Altiverb is mainly in its sheer amount of IRs and in a very easy way of creating your own. The plugin itself, although very powerful, is not that unique. I'd suggest to start with something cheaper (Liquidsonics Reverberate core or v2) or even go back to the one included in Cubase and download some quality but free or cheep IRs, which are easy to find on the internet and actually learn them inside out and take some time to make a decision. At the end, nobody here can really tell you if this plugin or that library is the one you need. And if you're looking for a one-click solution, Altiverb won't help you much.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 6, 2015)

Definitely. I rarely use it as a "master reverb" - more if I have instruments which don't fit in the space I want it to, it could be percussion sampled in a smaller studio, it's nice to be able to quickly place it in a bigger recording space. I use it in some way on most tracks actually.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 6, 2015)

I have three licences and never use them. These days it's either a Bricasti, both reverbs from Vienna Suite or SPAT. Whilst there are some good features in Altiverb, I stopped using it when updates to Windows faltered, and once I'd tried other things I didn't need to go back.


----------



## Alatar (Nov 6, 2015)

I have Altiverb and use it often. Cannot compare to other convolution reverbs, but to me it has all I need.


----------



## 1982m (Nov 6, 2015)

If you're looking for the Bricasti vibe check out Liquidsonics Reverberate v2. It includes a set of M7 IR's using their new technology.
Best ITB Bricasti I've used or heard, free 30 day demo.


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 10, 2015)

Several years ago, I wanted Altiverb but couldn't afford it, so I got SIR2 instead. I love it and have been using it constantly ever since. You can load your own IRs. http://www.siraudiotools.com/sir2.php


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2015)

Just bought it couple weeks ago. I had QL Spaces, which is nice, but wanted also an option to control direct/ER/tail signals separately. I really like it. I tend to use it together with algorithmic verb though.


----------



## muk (Dec 11, 2015)

Interestingly, some of the impulses in SIR are the same as in Spaces. Both products licensed some Penguin HDIRs.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Dec 14, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> ...I was kind of hoping someone would say something like, yes load up a scoring stage in Altiverb, send LASS and Cinebrass to it, and there is THE sound!!!!! Lol!!!


I'm in the world of samples and produce such orchestra mixes since 2002 but until now I could not find this soulution you are searching or better hoping for.
IRs - togehter with convolution reverbs - tend to produce more natural depths for placing instruments in several room depths.
Algorithmic reverbs tend to produce nicer reverbs (tails).
So my current setup is often the one below. I use the first part of an Impulse Responce (the Early Reflections). I'm going to produce up to 4 depths with those ERs and "glue" them all together with an algorithmic reverb in the output section of the DAW. This can lead to very transparent results.
*
A Routing Possibility*





_(already published another time here)_

Hope you can see the routings because of the max 480pixels :(
Othertwise here as Download: Reverb Concept 1280 pixels

And a Sound Example:
different depths by changing the balance between the Early Reflections and the Dry signal
(The tail is fixed in time and volume)
You need to search for Impulse Responses which offer a "far result" when they are played completely wet!

http://www.beat-kaufmann.com/VSL_New_VI/BWV1041_Excerpt_Mix_2014_16Bit.mp3_toccata_mastered.mp3 (This Example) was done with this reverb-technology (3 depths: Solo / Orchestra / Harpschord)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMAkPT9ggtg (Or this piece) at youtube (4depths + Band (without depth))

All in all: How ever you will solve your orchestra mix this is a way - not an easy one - but one which can end
with good results.
There are also "Mixing-Machines" which are doing the work for you such as MIR from VSL or VSS...
This could be a solution as well if you mainly want to invest your time in composing music.
The disadvantage of these automated mix-results is often a bit a coloured sound and a bit an "always the same-sound".

Once more: Your "There is the sound!!! LOL!!!" is obviously still not around the corner but probably much closer than
2002 when I started.

All the best and a lot of success
Beat


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes. It's so good. Gives lots of color choices between rooms.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 14, 2015)

If cost isn't holding you back, I say do it. One time I bought a clone of a U87 microphone. It was close, but not there. Then I bought another. It was close, but still not quite there. So I was about to buy another, and then I realized that the 3 mics added up to be the cost of a U87. I finally just got the U87 instead. 

If you were to get another reverb, you would probably get that, then another, then finally Altiverb. I would say buy it and work downwards- start with Altiverb and then get others, because no single reverb will scratch every itch, and inevitably you're going to need other reverbs.

Just yesterday I texted my friend saying that my favorite plugin (out of hundreds) is Altiverb. Today I demoed it for another friend and he said there were tons of times he could have used it recently. It's a great plugin.


----------



## tack (Dec 14, 2015)

If only you could demo it.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 14, 2015)

Altiverb s great if you like experimenting with different spaces- the pictures while flipping through are great and there is a "similar" button that will bring up similar reverbs to the one your on, so you can try other things without getting too far "off track". Very important when looking through so many choices. Also great is the ability to lower the high, mid, and low end reverb tail- make it a bit more muffled or clean up low end without effect the rest. Two features I use a lot and have not seem on any other reverbs. Beautiful. (Currently $442 -audiodeluxe)


----------



## Saxer (Dec 14, 2015)

The value of Altiverb is the the world wide impulse response library. For my taste it's oversized for creating early reflections to an orchestra only (though it does it good). But if you do sound design, audio books, dialog placement and band mixes it's a weapon.
There is a modulation unit to "lexiconize" the tail and makes it kind of pseudo-algorithmic... but to me it sounds like a simple chorus.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Dec 15, 2015)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> I'm in the world of samples and produce such orchestra mixes since 2002 but until now I could not find this soulution you are searching or better hoping for.
> IRs - togehter with convolution reverbs - tend to produce more natural depths for placing instruments in several room depths.
> Algorithmic reverbs tend to produce nicer reverbs (tails).
> So my current setup is often the one below. I use the first part of an Impulse Responce (the Early Reflections). I'm going to produce up to 4 depths with those ERs and "glue" them all together with an algorithmic reverb in the output section of the DAW. This can lead to very transparent results.
> ...


Thanks for this great info, much appreciated and very helpful.
If my wallet survives Xmas OK, then will take the plunge!
Many thanks to everyone for taking time to reply, very valuable feedback. Appreciate it


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Dec 15, 2015)

X-Bassist said:


> Altiverb s great if you like experimenting with different spaces- the pictures while flipping through are great and there is a "similar" button that will bring up similar reverbs to the one your on, so you can try other things without getting too far "off track". Very important when looking through so many choices. Also great is the ability to lower the high, mid, and low end reverb tail- make it a bit more muffled or clean up low end without effect the rest. Two features I use a lot and have not seem on any other reverbs. Beautiful. (Currently $442 -audiodeluxe)


If I can get it for $442 in the UK that's a good price, so will look into that, many thanks!


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 15, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> If I can get it for $442 in the UK that's a good price, so will look into that, many thanks!



Add it to your cart to see the price (minus the Christmas discount -I think 15%) should be in USD with no vat. (I think they don't charge it). AudioDeluxe.com. May take them a day to process since they do it by hand, but they are usually quick during the weekdays (9-5pm EST). All the best.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 20, 2015)

I own Altiverb and would not say it is a 'silver bullet' for music production. It's actually a bit hit-or-miss - some of the IRs are very clean, while others are a bit 'cloudy', 'boomy', or 'muddy'... or just 'not clean' sounding. If you cannot spot the difference between the good and not-so-good IRs, you are left wondering what you are doing wrong with your mix, while all along the problem is the IR.

The IRs that have been mentioned in this thread - Disney Hall and Todd AO - are good ones... or at least they are 'clean'. And there are plenty of others too.

For my part, I don't need the flexibility of creating my own IRs, or the many extra features in Altiverb... so I use Spaces. The IRs in Spaces are very good. Someone on this forum once described them as 'pristine' and I think that is a good word.

Best of luck!


----------

